# Transparenz / Deckung bei Freehand einstellen?



## DerbyStar (14. Februar 2007)

Hab ein simples Problem aber find einfach keine Lösung. Es geht um den Effekt ein Objekt teileweise tansparent zu machen. Ich weiss wie ich es in Photoshop bei den Ebenen mach und auch bei Illustrator wo man die Transperenz von 0% - 100% einstellen kann? will nämlich ein gestrichelten farbbverlauf machen der langsam im hintergrund verschwindet


----------



## chritz tosh (15. Februar 2007)

Oh Weh. 

Freehand mag Transparenzen gar nicht. Im Druck gibt es damit eigentlich grundsätzlich Probleme. 

Mir ist keine Funktion "Verlauf in Transparenz" bekannt. 

Transparenzen erhälst Du ja über Füllung -> Linse, dies geht aber auch nur bei Flächen, nicht bei Linien. 

Einen Verlauf kannst Du nur von Farbe zu Farbe setzen. 

Ich arbeite schon seit gut 7 Jahren mit dem Programm, habe so eine Funktion allerdings noch nie benötigt und somit auch nicht danach gesucht. Will heissen: Vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit - ich kenne sie leider nicht. 

Grüße, Chritz


----------



## DerbyStar (15. Februar 2007)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:


> Oh Weh.
> 
> Freehand mag Transparenzen gar nicht. Im Druck gibt es damit eigentlich grundsätzlich Probleme.
> 
> ...




"Transparenzen erhälst Du ja über Füllung -> Linse, dies geht aber auch nur bei Flächen, nicht bei Linien"

Genau das meinte ich zwar für striche aber man kann ja auch ein strich mit hilfe einer ganz dünnen fläche machen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2007)

Ne Linie kannst du auch über "Strich erweitern" in eine Fläche umwandeln.
Ansonsten hatt Chriz Tosh recht auf der einen Seite mögen Belichter bzw. RIPs das nicht obwohl du da auch Glück haben kannst und es durchbekommst. Hängt davon ab ob dir Gott wohlgesonnen ist . Auf der anderen Seite wenn du was im Siebdruck drucken möchtest und das ganze nicht Aufrasters haste am Schluß eine ganze Stange verschiedenster Siebe und das rechnet sich unter Umständen nicht mehr oder der Drucker hält dich für vollkommen bescheuert falls du es mit transparenten Flächen übertreibst. 

Gruß


----------



## chritz tosh (16. Februar 2007)

DerbyStar hat gesagt.:


> Genau das meinte ich zwar für striche aber man kann ja auch ein strich mit hilfe einer ganz dünnen fläche machen



Ja, DerbyStar, sag mal: Besteht Dein Hintergrund aus einer homogene Farbfläche oder einem Bild? 

Über "Strich erweitern" kannst Du ja - wie DirtyWorld schon schrieb - Deine Linie zur Fläche machen und dann einen Verlauf anlegen. Allerdings werden gestrichelte Linien (und darum gehts ja) über diesen Befehl (Strich erweitern) wieder zur durchgezogenen. 

Besteht Dein Hintergrund also aus einer einheitlichen Farbfläche, lässt Du erstmal die schmale Fläche aka "Linie" von der gewünschten Farbe in die Hintergrundfarbe laufen und per boolscher Operation machst Du aus Deiner durchgezogenen "Linienfläche" eine gestrichelte. Falls Du hierzu fragen hast, gerne. 

Sollte Dein Hintergrund keine homogene Fläche sein, vergiss alles, was ich oben geschrieben habe und erfreue Dich einfach an meiner morgendlichen Mitteilungsbedürftigkeit ... ;-) 

Ich trink jetzt erstmal noch 'n Kaffee ... Gruß!


----------



## DerbyStar (16. Februar 2007)

also ich habe eine gefülltes quadrat auf dem liegen einzelnene 10 grupierte striche mit abstand dazwischen drauf - jetzt wollte ich den ersten mit 90% deckkraft, den zweiten mit 80 % deckkraft und so weiter machen...das war die eignetliche intension


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2007)

Dann soltest du dir die Funktion Mischen mal anschauen. Da kannst du nämlich einen Ausgangs- und einen Endpunkt festlegen und dann kannst zwischen den beiden mit der Funktion Morphen.

Gruß


----------



## chritz tosh (16. Februar 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Dann soltest du dir die Funktion Mischen mal anschauen. Da kannst du nämlich einen Ausgangs- und einen Endpunkt festlegen und dann kannst zwischen den beiden mit der Funktion Morphen.



Mensch, das wärs gewesen! Ne gescheite Mischung ist immer gut ... 
Hab das mal ausprobiert, gute Idee! Aber das Freehand will einfach nicht von der Vollfläche in die Tranparenz morphen. 



> also ich habe eine gefülltes quadrat auf dem liegen einzelnene 10 grupierte striche mit abstand dazwischen drauf - jetzt wollte ich den ersten mit 90% deckkraft, den zweiten mit 80 % deckkraft und so weiter machen...das war die eignetliche intension



Na solange es sich nur um 10 Flächen handelt, kannst Du diesen Weg gerne beschreiten! Bei "gestrichelter Linie" musste ich unweigerlich an Dutzende von kurzen Stichen denken ... aber in nem halben Tag hätte man das bestimmt auch hinbekommen. ;-) 

Grüße,
Chritz


----------

